# Canadian Personal Money Management Software



## whadoiknow (May 23, 2009)

Quicken seems to be the only product left on the market. Anyone have any experiences with it good or bad? Others? Thanks!


----------



## CJB (Apr 4, 2009)

I think it depends on what you are going to use it for. Budget? Tracking investments? Transactions? Balancing your accounts? etc....


----------



## osc (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a not so good experience in 2007 when I tried to use it for my budget. Balancing was clumsy; auto download didn't work very well and it didn't work at all for one of my accounts.
I ended up using a spreadsheet instead with manual import from bank sites.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

If you're interested in budgeting/cash flow, then yodlee is a pretty neat online tool that links all your credit cards and bank accounts. As a bonus, it actually works for Canadians.


----------



## Wealthy1Day (Aug 30, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with mvelopes? http://www.mvelopes.com

I've never used it. Heard about it on some blogs and checked out their web site. Seems like the right approach and they do link to Canadian institutions. But how good is it for Canadians and how good is it in general?

To date, I've never used any financial software. Love my spreadsheets.


----------



## Ben (Apr 3, 2009)

I also tried Quicken Online (free, and works for Canadians), and was actually quite excited at first. I became less enamored with the lack of flexibility and control, and ability to improvise with a calculation or two, and have since gone back to the trusty old spreadsheet.

I'd say it could work well for a lot of people though.


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

FrugalTrader said:


> If you're interested in budgeting/cash flow, then yodlee is a pretty neat online tool that links all your credit cards and bank accounts. As a bonus, it actually works for Canadians.


Aren't you concerned that all your financial info is sitting on a server somewhere, and a server or software security problem might turn the whole thing into a nightmare?


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I've been using Quicken since 1994 with no complaints. I could probably accomplish the same things with a spreadsheet (I don't use the online download tools; I update my accounts manually instead), but Quicken does the job better than I could and I like its ready-made reports, reconciling system, and other management tools.

If you don't use the online download features, you don't need to worry about having to upgrade Quicken every few years to be able to maintain your ability to download transactions; you can hang onto one version as long as your operating system can still use it. I generally upgrade when the newer version has truly useful new features, but Quicken is a mature product and most of the newer features are just nice-to-have rather than must-have.

I used to download my transactions and pay bills via Quicken, but occasionally ran into bugs and connectivity issues, so went back to entering everything by hand. I feel like I have a better handle on my finances that way, and it really doesn't take much time (5-10 minutes a day) to enter transactions by hand.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

canadianbanks said:


> Aren't you concerned that all your financial info is sitting on a server somewhere, and a server or software security problem might turn the whole thing into a nightmare?


I do worry about that actually, which is why I use YODLEE for my credit card only (for budgeting) and not my bank accounts. Credit card info isn't displayed or stored as they need the credit card online login only.


----------



## AndrayDomise (Oct 21, 2009)

My clients usually get a copy of Quicken, unless they're very disciplined and maintain their own cash flow spreadsheets. The 2009 version is fairly flexible and easy to work with.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

MrsCasanova said:


> is there a software other than quicken? I just wanna do my research here.


This topic was upon previously, so there may be some insight here:

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php?t=540


----------

